# Using a physically disconnected interface



## amuso (Apr 7, 2011)

Is it possible to bring up and use a network interface which is not physically connected ?

I would like to use it for virtual machines (using VirtualBox) and create a private network locally on the machine.

I know I can create a network loopback dongle, but I am curious if it is somewhat possible to "force status" to connected under FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2011)

Not that I've tried it, but that's what setting the VM network adapter to Internal Network is supposed to do.  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#network_internal


----------

